# Cpl of plant pics



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Limnophilia aromatica









Pogostemon stellata 'Broad Leaf'









Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon'


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Very nice. Simpte, I am envious. I have never had any luck with plants. Duck weed and Java moss. That's about it for me....


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its taken 2 2 long years to acquire the knowledge and patience with plants. I've had more failures than most people have fishtanks. I looked at my tank this morn and for the first time in 2 years was pleased with it (sort of).


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Simpte, how important are the liquid additives. That's about all I haven't tried. I set up a 55 a few months ago with fluorite substrate and two 4' shop lights ( 160w ). I purchased about $100 worth of plants from aquabid. Everything was great for a few months, then they just start dying. I would love to have a nice planted tank. Or maybe I need pc lighting????


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You're lighting is/was fine. NO flourescents are peferred over power compacts in some ways. They give better spread (no dead zones where the pc bulb doesn't run the length of the tank). Ferts are very important when you get above 2wpg. http://www.gregwatson.com is the cheapest way to add ferts to larger tanks and you can customize your dosing to your particular needs.
I use KNO3 (For Potassium and Nitrates. 2 of the 3 Macro ferts)
KH2PO4 (For Phosphates and a bit of Potassium. The last Macro)
CSM+b (Trace and Micros)
How much you dose will depend on tank conditions.
There are other ways to do this also.

Here is some good reading..........
http://www.barrreport.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1
I would drop your lighting to 120watts unless you plan to inject Co2.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

I really like the Limnophilia aromatica how much lighting do they need?


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I have always called that hygro, sunset? Have not done it in a while- nice plant in bright light tank.

I am never pleased with any of my tanks for real long, the dang plants grow and fill in, and when I get tired of pruning to maintain a look, I feel the urge to tinker at the very least and to redo completely on occasion.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Mr. Doyle, that is the name of that plant. I just gave the latin name. Common names can be confusing. That plant requires moderate to bright light. (2.5-3wpg) It gets its red from the intense lighting and or lower No3 levels.

I am already thinking of what to remove and what to add and I have ditched the "picture" in my mind already.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Uh oh let's not have a flame war here between "Mr. Doyle" and Simpte. JK.

Nice pics, Simpte! Makes me wish I could grow them in my tank.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

Simpte - that one plant looks kinda similar to my Rotala indica, what's the difference between em? is one harder to keep and is it larger or smaller plant. Just curious.

Anyhoo, ya those are Sunset Hygros, *Hygrophila Polysperma* 'rosanervig' and not ceylon. Sorry Simpte. I believe the "Ceylon" variety has narrower leaves too.

WHY am I getting myself into this argument  LOL


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You are absolutely right  (about the hygro). My mistake.
I'm assuming you're talking about the p. stellata broad leaf. I know very few people (maybe 1 out of 100) who actually have r. indica. Many misname r. rotundfolia for indica.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

ok. i've seen photos of both rotalas and it is very hard to tell the difference. how would I know if i have indica or not?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

This is R. indica.









Doesn't really get the color of r. rotundifolia and the leaves aren't as broad. I think it looks more like bacopa monneri.


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

that's what my rotala looked like when I first got it, then it changed leaf shape after being in my tank. the leaves are now narrow and green, with a slight pinkish tinge.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmmmm, I thought indica was the redder of the two.



http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=Aqb_00dYE...ee/forums/a/tpc/f/3506023812/m/2146098022/p/1


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Most people have never seen indica. 99.9% of all the "indica" on aquabid is rotundfolia. I know of only 3 people that have indica, Cavan Allen and Carlos (tsunami on apc) and Paul (heypk). I think Robert Hudson may have some also but I haven't contacted him about it as its not a plant i'm in any hurry to keep. Not a big rotala fan (except for vietnam).


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I think there's a pic of indica and rotundfolia in amano's book, the indica was really red.


I like rotala, it seems to be quite tolerant of harder water. indica or rotundfolia, mine has lots of color, going from green to red.


oh ya Beatiful pics btw.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Your plants look amazing simpte!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I think the indica picture you provided looks like it was grown emerged. rotundifolia means round leaves, but under water theyre long and narrow too.


----------

